# HELP! My blacklight isn't working!



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

I think it's likely the bulb was damaged. I don't think there is a filiment to rattle when they break like a regular bulb.......i think it's just filled with some kind of gas. You should probably get another bulb.

_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

If the bulb is "deceased", you won't hear the typical "light bulb death rattle" from a flourescent tube - there's no filament in it to burn out.

Chances are, however, the fixture is the problem. Check the conncections for corrosion or if the metal connectors have pulled away. If there's anything bent, perhaps you can twist it back into place, and see if that makes the connection.

Perhaps you could place the blacklight tube into another fixture? If it works, then it's obviously the fixture - it may be time, in that case, to _(shudder)_ purchase a new fixture.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

I would agree with Ugly Joe. Divide your troubleshooting. try the bulb in a known good fixture and then try a known good bulb in your black light fixture. you can use a regulare white light fixture also, it does not need to be a black light fixture for testing purpuses (sp). If there is a starter in your fixture check to see if it loose. There is infact a filement at the ends of the tube but they are used to get the gas inside excited moreso then to perduce light. on some older pushbutton desktop fixtures you can see the filement glow when your first turning the lamp on.

Good luck, and Happy Haunting...........

Its the most HORRIBLE time of the year.


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Sadly, I don't have another blacklight fixture. I might have a white light fixture somewhere in my basement, so I'll have to look. I have tried fiddling with the fixture, but I haven't had any luck. It's made of plastic and it can't be opened up, so I doubt that I can fiddle with the wiring. I'll keep you updated on my progress, but I suspect that I'll have to buy a new fixture or blacklight bulb.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

24" blacklight for $9.99 at walmart. i'd say go ahead and replace it for that price. or pic up two =D can never have too many blacklights!


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------

